# [HWbot] New 3dMark Vantage World record



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 6, 2011)

*img30.imageshack.us/img30/1841/signatureimga.jpg
*img52.imageshack.us/img52/5974/signatsureimg.jpg



*Source*


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 6, 2011)

1.9V? Jeez!


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 6, 2011)

I cant speak a word....

Asus 4way SLI says everything!

Well, OC'ers will keep pushing and pushing the boundary. There is no limit.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 6, 2011)

and look at the cooling. *4 slim pots* on 4 of the cards..and they're trying hard not to melt down..


----------



## topgear (Mar 7, 2011)

^^ Nice find and it's looks just .... I can't find a word to describe the score anyway ...

BTW, I'm just wondering what will be results with 4X GTX590 in quad Sli mode with the above cpu - it will for sure cross the 100K mark !


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 7, 2011)

> BTW, I'm just wondering what will be results with 4X GTX590 in quad Sli mode with the above cpu - it will for sure cross the 100K mark !




Damn!!!!!

I think soon people will use 2 CPU's!!!!!


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 7, 2011)

Thats some Overclocking they did there. My pc didn't even managed to cross 21k mark 


Offtopic:
Word of adivce to OP, please don't hotlink the images. Upload them to an imagehosting site. This time, I edited the post and added imageshack links.


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 7, 2011)

I cant think what will dey do wid such OC. Crysis shud run in 50k PC easily..all maxed out

50k vantage point PC that is!


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 7, 2011)

vamsi_krishna said:


> Offtopic:
> Word of adivce to OP, please don't hotlink the images. Upload them to an imagehosting site. This time, I edited the post and added imageshack links.



okay.


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 8, 2011)

how many cores does the 990x have? 8?


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 8, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> how many cores does the 990x have? 8?



nope. 6 cores. (and 12 threads)


----------



## Chetan1991 (Mar 20, 2011)

Its a lil supercomputer/render farm.

Give it a few hours of maya stuff to render and even this beast'll tire!! >


----------



## MegaMind (Mar 20, 2011)

Good freezer...


----------

